# Long Term Rental around Turre /Vera



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi All,

We are looking to rent a villa in either Turre or Vera early next year for up to a year.

Must have 3 beds + 2 bathrooms and pool and garden and be within walking distance to the town.

Anyone knows of anything or anybody with a property that matches our wish list, please ask them to contact me.

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## AlanS (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Dave how is the search going? I have a friend who has a 2 bed in Vera Playa, also know someone who has a 3 bed in Mojacar Playa both available on long term lets. Both from Notts too!


----------

